# Phragmipedium QF Maria



## mrhappyrotter (May 30, 2016)

Phragmipedium QF Maria (lindleyanum x dalessandroi)

This is a nice and compact grower so far. I thought it might get significantly bigger as it produced more growths, but so far they've stayed small enough to fit well under the shorter shelves on my stand. When it blooms, it has to be moved onto the taller top shelf, but that's true for almost everything I grow. The spike has produced a couple of branches, so this should be putting on a decent show. I really love these dalessandroi hybrids. The branching spikes and relative lack of long rhizomes between growths is very nice.

The flowers are nice and red, I think this first bloom is much better than what I recall it being last night. Just better color, and I swear the flower is a lot larger than before. The shape is okay, I like it. It's not as full as the average MDC, but still very nice.


----------



## abax (May 30, 2016)

I think it's very pretty, but I'm not a nit picker about some things. The
color is intense and the petals have character.


----------



## troy (May 31, 2016)

Excellent!!! Huge flower & great color!! I like the ruffles on the petals!!!


----------



## Phrag-Plus (May 31, 2016)

Very nice!


----------



## SlipperKing (May 31, 2016)

It works for me.


----------



## MaryPientka (May 31, 2016)

I love it!


----------



## trdyl (May 31, 2016)

Pretty!


----------



## Kawarthapine (May 31, 2016)

Great, intense colour and lovely form.

Is the short florescense due to lighting or genetics?


----------



## Migrant13 (May 31, 2016)

A beauty. I like everything about it.


----------



## Achamore (Jun 1, 2016)

Interesting how different it is to Andean Fire (lindleyanum x besseae).


----------



## NYEric (Jun 1, 2016)

Yay besseae hybrids!


----------



## mrhappyrotter (Jun 1, 2016)

Kawarthapine said:


> Great, intense colour and lovely form.
> 
> Is the short florescense due to lighting or genetics?



I think it was much taller last time it bloomed. Maybe it's shorter due to being grown close to the bulbs. Though, as it produces more blooms, it will get much taller, and if it produces a lot of blooms, I'll have to move it off the light shelves entirely.

Overall, the plant has broader and thicker but shorter leaves than similar crosses using besseae.


----------



## SlipperFan (Jun 1, 2016)

Beautiful color.


----------



## eaborne (Jun 2, 2016)

Beautiful!


----------



## mrhappyrotter (Jul 29, 2016)

This thing has been blooming non-stop for 2 months now. The last few flowers are coming out with more drab coloration. I don't think it's the heat, because indoors with air conditioning, the temps are essentially the same as they were a couple months ago. I attribute it to the fact that the plant is so compact (eg. short), while the spike is so tall; I have to move it to a shelf with more vertical space and thus much further away from the lights than is ideal.


----------



## NYEric (Jul 30, 2016)

Yay besseae hybrids!


----------



## Hien (Jul 31, 2016)

i have one plant of this cross , but the color is not as intense and luscious as yours


----------

